# Info Chinaman x Lar-san



## Bibi (Nov 18, 2020)

hi everyone, I wanted to ask if anyone in the past has crossed Chinaman blood and / or Bolio with amber-lite and / or with lar-san blood?
what do you think of this cross? because on the internet I hadn't found anything about these crosses. i only saw that there are some cross ofrn x chinaman.
thanks to those who will answer me


----------

